# Ran some poles Labor Day weekend...(pics)...



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 6, 2011)

Spent the weekend at the river and got the john boat and bank poles out for the 1st time since my boys were born...Had alot of fun with family and friends, boy got another itch that is gonna take up some time...

We caught 25 nice sized fish in two nights without running hard...The river was low and my prop was not feeling that well......Guessing it is time to get things back up to par and catch some fish...

Here is a pic of my dad and boys on the Monday morning...







Here is one of a small Flathead we put back because we don't see alot in our area...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 6, 2011)

Boy those pics were small...Hope these are better....:msp_confused:


----------



## logging22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice and NICE!! Wish i could have been with you guys. Love fishing. Great pics brother.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Sep 6, 2011)

logging22 said:


> Nice and NICE!! Wish i could have been with you guys. Love fishing. Great pics brother.


 
Thanks Les...

It was a great weekend of just camping, cooking, fishing and hanging out...A great friend of mine that taught me alot about our little river said it was one of the best-most relaxing weekends he has had in a long time...He sold his river property about the same time I started my family...

I think he got a little of the same itch I got...


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 7, 2011)

Good to see a man enjoy a fun time with his children. Nothing like fishing with kids and eatting same.
Also glad to see PFD's on the boys. 

 Al


----------



## kembolar (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice pics!
Looks like you guys had a blast.
Thought it made me miss fishing.


----------

